# San Diego Now Available to Book



## mash84121 (Mar 31, 2016)

Press release this morning that San Diego is now available to book for stays beginning July 1.

http://www.marriottvacationclub.com...lub–Now-in-Historic-Happening-San-Diego.shtml


----------



## mash84121 (Mar 31, 2016)

*Points Chart*

https://www.marriottvacationclub.co...elpfulTools/resorts/SD/pdfDisplay/2016_SD.pdf


----------



## pacheco18 (Mar 31, 2016)

What property was this before 
Are there lock offs 
Is there a link to the property description


----------



## Lv2Trvl (Mar 31, 2016)

pacheco18 said:


> What property was this before
> Are there lock offs
> Is there a link to the property description


The email just came through from MVC.  We have been waiting for the announcement.  Son and family live there so we will be booking. It was the Declan. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## SueDonJ (Mar 31, 2016)

pacheco18 said:


> What property was this before
> Are there lock offs
> Is there a link to the property description



It was formerly called "Declan Suites" - lots of info starting with Post #25 in this thread:  70 new resorts

Here's the marriottvacationclub.com resort page.  Based on the floorplans and pictures there are no lock-offs (which would be irrelevant anyway because none of these will be sold as Weeks.)


----------



## Pompey Family (Mar 31, 2016)

I really don't like the direction MVCI are going. This new property is nothing more than a hotel full of suites, it's not a vacation club in the traditional sense and has no value for us as a family with two young children.

Yes I'm sure there are those who would benefit from a few nights stay with DC points but that's what a Marriott hotel is for surely? There's no kitchen, no layout like a traditional MVCI villa. I know plenty of people who would state that a kitchen is of no use to them but what about those who do require one? If you don't want to use the kitchen, fine, but at least it's there if you do want to and it's there for those who do need one.

I have not been convinced to convert my weeks to DC points and with each new announcement it serves only to reinforce this.


----------



## SueDonJ (Mar 31, 2016)

Pompey Family said:


> I really don't like the direction MVCI are going. This new property is nothing more than a hotel full of suites, it's not a vacation club in the traditional sense and has no value for us as a family with two young children.
> 
> Yes I'm sure there are those who would benefit from a few nights stay with DC points but that's what a Marriott hotel is for surely? There's no kitchen, no layout like a traditional MVCI villa. I know plenty of people who would state that a kitchen is of no use to them but what about those who do require one? If you don't want to use the kitchen, fine, but at least it's there if you do want to and it's there for those who do need one.
> 
> I have not been convinced to convert my weeks to DC points and with each new announcement it serves only to reinforce this.



I like this direction despite preferring the traditional model with a kitchen, a living area and two bedrooms.  It opens up the market to younger professionals before they start adding children to their lives, and as MVC owners age these suites allow for empty-nesters to travel in a different way.  Variety is a good thing.  I still want them to explore new traditional resorts but only if the cost doesn't prove to be prohibitive the way it was when they were developing the DC.  At the time we only needed to look at Crystal Shores to realize that the model couldn't be sustained.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Mar 31, 2016)

The Shell Vacation resort, Inn at the Park, has a full kitchen minus an OVEN ... 2 burner cook top plus microwave. Refrigerator and dishwasher. Has studio units with the same kitchen along with 1bdr units and 2bdr units ... all with 1 bathroom.

It is 1.5 mile north of your new resort ... but the Shell property has NO SWIMMING pool. Just a rooftop deck ... where I can see the ocean. And some units have those tiny 3 foot deep by 5 foot long balconies.

Shell is still an II exchange for trading .. or maybe a Shell owner will do a private exchange trade.

And most Wyndham owners really like the "Urban Resorts" offered to them. I have stay at the Wyndham Midtown 45 (NYC) .. really nice with another no oven kitchen ... and MORE points than the standard vacation timeshare resort.

Options .. it is all about options .. some I like AND some I really don't like.


----------



## Clark (Mar 31, 2016)

Anyone able to find the season calendar for this?


----------



## SueDonJ (Mar 31, 2016)

Clark said:


> Anyone able to find the season calendar for this?



There's no season calendar because the property won't ever be sold as Weeks; eventually all intervals will be conveyed to the DC Trust.

The DC Points chart is linked in mash84121's Post #2 above.


----------



## Harry (Mar 31, 2016)

SueDonJ said:


> I like this direction despite preferring the traditional model with a kitchen, a living area and two bedrooms.  It opens up the market to younger professionals before they start adding children to their lives, and as MVC owners age these suites allow for empty-nesters to travel in a different way.  Variety is a good thing.  I still want them to explore new traditional resorts but only if the cost doesn't prove to be prohibitive the way it was when they were developing the DC.  At the time we only needed to look at Crystal Shores to realize that the model couldn't be sustained.



I think I agree. For those of us who know San Diago, A Street is not the best location. However we love the Gaslamp District and Declan is very close. Would I stay more than 3 to 4 days, absolutely not. Shell resorts in the area would be my preference both the new one near Balboa Park and the one in the Gaslamp area.
I would be interested in San Diago Tuggers' thoughts.

Harry


----------



## JonP (Mar 31, 2016)

Pompey Family said:


> I have not been convinced to convert my weeks to DC points and with each new announcement it serves only to reinforce this.



I couldn't agree more.


----------



## Cruiser Too (Mar 31, 2016)

JonP said:


> I couldn't agree more.



Count me in too !

A "week" is 7-days long and that's what we expect at timeshare vacations.
I detest, with a purple passion, all of the "points" systems (except RCI's "points").

"They" (the corporate money people) "tinkers" with the number of "points required at a given resort, during a given period.  
And the "tinkering" benefits the corporations, not the vacation clubs "owners".

Friends annually book a multi family vacation at a resort during Easter.
It's their tradition.
One day they received a call from a sales rep inquiring if they were planning the same vacation the following year. 
Upon hearing in the affirmative, he advised that the number of "points" will be increased but "luckily" they can buy more "points" now to ensure next year's vacation.
Talk about a slap-in-the-face to loyal timeshare owners !!!


----------



## cp73 (Mar 31, 2016)

It looks just like a hotel room suite. I dont even see a mini frig or a microwave. Looks like they dont want you eating anything in the room. 

More points for Marriott to sell and more points fighting for the better resorts. I think these type of resorts just dilutes the value of points.


----------



## buzglyd (Mar 31, 2016)

Harry said:


> I think I agree. For those of us who know San Diago, A Street is not the best location. However we love the Gaslamp District and Declan is very close. Would I stay more than 3 to 4 days, absolutely not. Shell resorts in the area would be my preference both the new one near Balboa Park and the one in the Gaslamp area.
> I would be interested in San Diago Tuggers' thoughts.
> 
> Harry



A street is a bit North of the Gaslamp but you're closer to Little Italy which is the hottest place in town right now. 

Gaslamp Plaza Suites trades in II as well as RCI so getting here shouldn't be difficult if you don't have Marriott points.


----------



## Old Hickory (Mar 31, 2016)

cp73 said:


> It looks just like a hotel room suite. I dont even see a mini frig or a microwave. Looks like they dont want you eating anything in the room.



Rooms look identical to the Marriott Suites hotel in Midtown Atlanta.


----------



## Cruiser Too (Mar 31, 2016)

cp73 said:


> It looks just like a hotel room suite. I dont even see a mini frig or a microwave. Looks like they dont want you eating anything in the room.



It's basically a hotel as compared to a timeshare. 



cp73 said:


> More points for Marriott to sell and more points fighting for the better resorts. I think these type of resorts just dilutes the value of points.



Amen !!!!


----------



## amycurl (Mar 31, 2016)

I would be very disappointed if I traded in here. I would expect *at least* a mini-kitchen of some kind--more like Custom House. 

Honestly, I would take a Residence Inn or Springhill Suites over this MVW "resort" any day.


----------



## Cruiser Too (Mar 31, 2016)

amycurl said:


> I would be very disappointed if I traded in here. I would expect *at least* a mini-kitchen of some kind--more like Custom House.
> 
> Honestly, I would take a Residence Inn or Springhill Suites over this MVW "resort" any day.



I second that !!!
And... Residence Inn includes breakfast and cheaper dollar-wise too
compared to using "points" or your deposit at II.

Dunno, if Springhill Suites includes breakfast but I'd stay here too.


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 31, 2016)

Now that they have these city locations out of the way, they can go back to their roots and create great resorts in resort areas. Give us Cancun, Barbados and Bahamas!


----------



## JIMinNC (Mar 31, 2016)

dioxide45 said:


> Now that they have these city locations out of the way, they can go back to their roots and create great resorts in resort areas. Give us Cancun, Barbados and Bahamas!



If these locations do well, I could see them adding city locations in San Francisco, Honolulu, Chicago, Nashville, and New Orleans for sure. I could also see maybe places like Los Angeles, Seattle, Philadelphia, Memphis, or even Atlanta at some point. I think they still have a lot of room to run with this concept, if it's well received. The sales centers in these urban locations will also bring in a new type of timeshare customer - travelers without kids - so I think they will need more of these types of locations to serve/satisfy that new demographic.


----------



## Pompey Family (Apr 1, 2016)

JIMinNC said:


> If these locations do well, I could see them adding city locations in San Francisco, Honolulu, Chicago, Nashville, and New Orleans for sure. I could also see maybe places like Los Angeles, Seattle, Philadelphia, Memphis, or even Atlanta at some point. I think they still have a lot of room to run with this concept, if it's well received. The sales centers in these urban locations will also bring in a new type of timeshare customer - travelers without kids - so I think they will need more of these types of locations to serve/satisfy that new demographic.



I would argue that the Marriott portfolio already serves such areas well. Why not allow MVCI owners to trade their points for stays at hotels in these areas if that is what the particular demographic want? If you have no interest in extra rooms for the kids, a kitchen, a pool etc then why not stay in a hotel? MVCI can then concentrate on ploughing their resources into new 'proper' resorts.


----------



## Cruiser Too (Apr 1, 2016)

JIMinNC said:


> ....... The sales centers in these urban locations will also bring in a new type of timeshare customer - travelers without kids - so I think they will need more of these types of locations to serve/satisfy that new demographic.



I fit very comfortable into the "travelers without kids" demographic.

Truth be told.... We (wife and I) ONLY want REAL timeshares, not hotels.


----------



## rthib (Apr 1, 2016)

Pompey Family said:


> I have not been convinced to convert my weeks to DC points and with each new announcement it serves only to reinforce this.



The flexibility of weeks and points is great now that the kids are moving out.
The DC program is not about weeks at one place.
For me I was able to put together two weeks in Hawaii and do island hoping with the a mix of points and weeks. 

For a few nights stay, I don't want a kitchen.
I can't imagine spending a week in San Diego, but being able to add a few nights on top of a stay at NCV or Palm Desert is a great addition.

For me, having an enrolled week is the best of both worlds.
I can do week long tradition stays when I want and I can get some great value on some short stays in places that I want to visit.  Plus, I have had great luck getting the dates I want farther in advance with points vs waiting for something to show up in II.

Still can't imagine someone wanting to spend the money for points - but for those of us in the system with multiple weeks - the cheap cost of enrolling back at the beginning was well worth. Free trades, Free Lock off and flexibility so I don't lose days when I only want to stay for 4 nights is awesome.


----------



## JIMinNC (Apr 1, 2016)

Pompey Family said:


> I would argue that the Marriott portfolio already serves such areas well. Why not allow MVCI owners to trade their points for stays at hotels in these areas if that is what the particular demographic want? If you have no interest in extra rooms for the kids, a kitchen, a pool etc then why not stay in a hotel? MVCI can then concentrate on ploughing their resources into new 'proper' resorts.



They already allow this to selected Marriott-managed properties in the US and abroad through the Explorer Collection, but the point requirements per night for these are absurdly high in most cases. By contrast the per night point requirements at the new city Marriott Vacation Club locations are more reasonable. If this point differential reflects the relative economics of acquiring access to the hotel inventory of Marriott International versus buying/building their own in the Vacation Club, I think we're better off with them investing in urban Vacation Club locations rather than relying on the high point exchange requirements into Marriott International's hotels.


----------



## SueDonJ (Apr 1, 2016)

Pompey Family said:


> I would argue that the Marriott portfolio already serves such areas well. Why not allow MVCI owners to trade their points for stays at hotels in these areas if that is what the particular demographic want? If you have no interest in extra rooms for the kids, a kitchen, a pool etc then why not stay in a hotel? MVCI can then concentrate on ploughing their resources into new 'proper' resorts.



There are Explorer options that allow hotel usage in exchange for DC Points but those are through an affiliate agreement with Marriott, Int'l., which is an entirely separate company from Marriott Vacations Worldwide.  The advantage with that affiliation appears to be in favor of MI, so it's understandable that MVW is making inroads into the demographic and resort model through ownership rather than affiliation.  If they can do it successfully, which apparently they think they can, it benefits all of us as well as the company's shareholders.


----------



## SueDonJ (Apr 1, 2016)

JIMinNC said:


> They already allow this to selected Marriott-managed properties in the US and abroad through the Explorer Collection, but the point requirements per night for these are absurdly high in most cases. By contrast the per night point requirements at the new city Marriott Vacation Club locations are more reasonable. If this point differential reflects the relative economics of acquiring access to the hotel inventory of Marriott International versus buying/building their own in the Vacation Club, I think we're better off with them investing in urban Vacation Club locations rather than relying on the high point exchange requirements into Marriott International's hotels.



DOH!  What he said.


----------



## MarriottVacationClub (Apr 1, 2016)

*Message from Marriott Vacation Club*

Everyone’s feedback regarding the opening of Marriott Vacation Club, San Diego is very much appreciated.

While we rarely consider an urban location for our weeks based model due to the length of stay, after adding the points option we were able to develop in locations where our owners were already using Marriott Rewards points.  We knew that we could deliver a much better value proposition by developing a product ourselves in these high demand markets.  

We are currently filling some holes in our system right now; however, we will continue to develop in prime resort areas with fully appointed condominium unit offerings, as well.   

As always, our goal is to provide flexibility and value to our diverse customer base, and we think these urban products support both of those objectives.

For questions about the new location or to provide us your feedback, please feel free to contact us at customer.care@vacationclub.com or by phone at 800 860 9384.


----------



## Cruiser Too (Apr 1, 2016)

MarriottVacationClub said:


> Everyone’s feedback regarding the opening of Marriott Vacation Club, San Diego is very much appreciated.



I'm happy to know MVCI is listening to their customers. 



MarriottVacationClub said:


> While we rarely consider an urban location for our weeks based model due to the length of stay, after adding the points option we were able to develop in locations where our owners were already using Marriott Rewards points.  We knew that we could deliver a much better value proposition by developing a product ourselves in these high demand markets.



Altho a few miles north of San Diego proper, our current timeshare-of-choice is _Lawrence Welk Resorts_ near Escondito.  
It has the features that lead us into the timeshare world.
So far... we haven't looked back on our decision.   



MarriottVacationClub said:


> We are currently filling some holes in our system right now; however, *we will continue to develop in prime resort areas with fully appointed condominium unit offerings*, as well.



In prime resort areas (or not)... we'd almost certainly exchange/buy there.  

Doug


----------



## ronparise (Apr 1, 2016)

I dont own Marriott, but I do Wyndham and Worldmark. One of the best things about those two systems is the number of urban resorts, San Francisco, Seattle, San Antonio, New Orleans, Chicago, New York, Vancouver, Alexandria Va (near Washington DC) and Portland is on the way

I gotta say I dont understand why some think a week in a big city is too much. I could spend a month in any of these cities just at the galleries and museums. and the cost is a whole lot less than a hotel

Im gonna bet that Marriott has a winner here and the urban "resorts"  will be booked solid.


----------



## Rene McDaniel (Apr 2, 2016)

ronparise said:


> I dont own Marriott, but I do Wyndham and Worldmark. One of the best things about those two systems is the number of urban resorts, San Francisco, Seattle, San Antonio, New Orleans, Chicago, New York, Vancouver, Alexandria Va (near Washington DC) and Portland is on the way
> 
> I gotta say I dont understand why some think a week in a big city is too much. I could spend a month in any of these cities just at the galleries and museums. and the cost is a whole lot less than a hotel
> 
> Im gonna bet that Marriott has a winner here and the urban "resorts"  will be booked solid.



100% AGREE.  When our kids were younger and we both worked we were delighted to spend a week with the kiddos enjoying the large resort pools with fun & activities for them, and bar service for us weary parents.  But, once our girls were older they were interested in city attractions with lots to do. We have exchanged to the Manhattan Club, Hyatt Chicago (thru RCI platinum), Royal Regency-Paris, Marriott Mayflower (Wash DC), Marriott Custom House (Boston) and an upcoming trip to Barcelona (RCI platinum).

I think that once you are retired and become an empty-nester, there is just not the need for a big resort-pool type of vacation anymore.  I don't need to de-stress or catch up on my reading, plus I'm already in the pool 3 times a week for water aerobics and swim.  We're more interested in being out and about:  museums, music, cultural events, beautiful sights, historic places of interest, scenic wonders.  Starting to work on our bucket list, now.  No more just going to the same old places we always went.  Hotel units in the heart of the city are ideal for us.  One week is fine, but retirees have plenty of vacation time, so we often book 2 back-to-back weeks, and still don't get to everything on our list.  So, we are delighted that Marriott is finally adding more city locations to the Vacation Club.  

Of course after all those years of timesharing, I wish they would at least put in some kind of mini-kitchen like they have at Custom House or the Manhattan Club.  It really helps with keeping travel costs down.

--- Rene


----------



## klpca (Apr 2, 2016)

For me this is like choosing my favorite child. I love them all. I love beach resorts, urban properties, and properties near something outdoorsy. (I know that this will shock some of you - but we still tent camp in national parks too). I love traveling, I love vacationing, I love not being in the office. It's all good.


----------



## Cruiser Too (Apr 2, 2016)

klpca said:


> For me this is like choosing my favorite child. I love them all. I love beach resorts, urban properties, and properties near something outdoorsy. (I know that this will shock some of you - but we still tent camp in national parks too). I love traveling, I love vacationing, I love not being in the office. It's all good.



My issue is *not* about urban or resort-area timeshares.
I like them both.
My preference is having a full kitchen, dishwashers, laundry machines... the whole nine yards.
Altho we'd go back to the Custom House in Boston. 

We have ALWAYS been empty-nesters, by choice, and got into the timeshare world because of our preference for "real" timeshares versus hotel rooms.


----------



## NYFLTRAVELER (Apr 2, 2016)

dioxide45 said:


> Now that they have these city locations out of the way, they can go back to their roots and create great resorts in resort areas. Give us Cancun, Barbados and Bahamas!



Absolutely agree. These city locations are nothing more than glorified hotel rooms.

Focus on RESORT SETTINGS such as Bahamas, Cancun, Puerto Rico, etc...


----------



## ronparise (Apr 2, 2016)

Doug.Kaya said:


> My issue is *not* about urban or resort-area timeshares.
> I like them both.
> My preference is having a full kitchen, dishwashers, laundry machines... the whole nine yards.
> Altho we'd go back to the Custom House in Boston.
> ...



I like a kitchen too, but if my choice is a room with a kitchen, or stay home, Ill eat in a restaurant

Once again I draw on my experience with Wyndham and Worldmark to say another good thing about big timeshare systems is their diversity. There really is something for everyone, I think J Willard Marriott, who started his business with a chain of family restaurants with something on the menu for everyone,  would be pleased. 

https://photos.google.com/photo/AF1QipN5sa8EKykqPWml6wfs0FlerLgkiI6PwlDHrxLf


----------



## bobpark56 (Apr 2, 2016)

*Recent TripAdvisor reviews of this property are not encouraging*

Recent TripAdvisor reviews of this property are not encouraging:

https://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotel_R...an_Suites_San_Diego-San_Diego_California.html


----------



## Luckybee (Apr 2, 2016)

Doug.Kaya said:


> I'm happy to know MVCI is listening to their customers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Doug..I don't wish to hijack the thread so I wonder if you could perhaps pm me. We had a couple of our Aruba weeks sitting in I.I  and we just used one of them to trade into Welk Escondido. We booked the "resort Villas" since it was the only thing available this far out but we were thinking maybe we should have held out for the "mountain villas ". Its just dh and I looking for nice units and peace and quiet . Any advice/opinions ?


----------



## SeaDoc (Apr 2, 2016)

*Great to see Marriott Vacation Club responding...*

As an empty nester ourselves, we are enjoying the new property options in a variety of big cities, NYC, SD, Miami, Boston, and DC to name a few.  Even my kids who love city travel take advantage of the program, using our points.  For those of us that enjoy some kitchen amenities, we bring along a small induction flat plate cooker and small pan for cooking eggs, bacon, etc.  Works great and allows us some amenities not afforded in these new locations.  If MVWC is listening, it would be a nice addition along with a refrigerator and microwave to have in these new properties.



MarriottVacationClub said:


> Everyone’s feedback regarding the opening of Marriott Vacation Club, San Diego is very much appreciated.
> 
> While we rarely consider an urban location for our weeks based model due to the length of stay, after adding the points option we were able to develop in locations where our owners were already using Marriott Rewards points.  We knew that we could deliver a much better value proposition by developing a product ourselves in these high demand markets.
> 
> ...


----------



## amycurl (Apr 2, 2016)

Doug.Kaya said:


> My issue is *not* about urban or resort-area timeshares.
> I like them both.
> My preference is having a full kitchen, dishwashers, laundry machines... the whole nine yards.





> Of course after all those years of timesharing, I wish they would at least put in some kind of mini-kitchen like they have at Custom House or the Manhattan Club. It really helps with keeping travel costs down.
> 
> --- Rene



Both of these. I *love* the urban locations--that's not what my complaint is about. It's about the relative lack of amenities. What is there about this property that differentiates it from any other hotel? Even suite-based hotels tend to have better amenities that this. Perhaps that only difference is that MVW controls/owns this hotel, and is therefore able to keep its members in-house. But is this still a "high and best use" for members, based on MF/point? Wouldn't it be cheaper just to Hotwire a highly-rated suite hotel?

Honestly---even the addition of just a mini-kitchen would make this more attractive/reasonable to me. I just don't see the point--to owners, that is. 

There are good examples of urban locations with better amenities, some MVW, some others--Custom House, Old Town Alexandria, the BlueGreen in downtown Savannah, the New Orleans and Charleston timeshares, even the HGVC options in Manhattan. I'm not saying the location is the problem; I'm saying the design of the units is.

The reason we fell in love with timeshares was having more space and not having to eat out every meal when we traveled, and that was as true pre-kids as it is post-kids.

(And isn't it nice to finally have proof that MVW does regularly read TUG?)


----------



## Superchief (Apr 2, 2016)

rthib said:


> The flexibility of weeks and points is great now that the kids are moving out.
> The DC program is not about weeks at one place.
> For me I was able to put together two weeks in Hawaii and do island hoping with the a mix of points and weeks.
> 
> ...


I agree completely. I doubt I would stay at this property for more than a few nights due to lack of kitchens, but it will be a nice combination for a stay at NCV. We enjoy the San Diego zoo and this will allow us to avoid the roundtrip drive to NCV. There also appears to be a lower DC point premium for weekend nights here vs NCV.

How far is this from the Amtrak station?


----------



## mjm1 (Apr 2, 2016)

Luckybee said:


> Doug..I don't wish to hijack the thread so I wonder if you could perhaps pm me. We had a couple of our Aruba weeks sitting in I.I  and we just used one of them to trade into Welk Escondido. We booked the "resort Villas" since it was the only thing available this far out but we were thinking maybe we should have held out for the "mountain villas ". Its just dh and I looking for nice units and peace and quiet . Any advice/opinions ?



I just sent a pm to you as we owned at Welk until just recently. Have a great trip.

Mike


----------



## JIMinNC (Apr 2, 2016)

amycurl said:


> But is this still a "high and best use" for members, based on MF/point? Wouldn't it be cheaper just to Hotwire a highly-rated suite hotel?



The big difference to me in using points versus a cash hotel stay is that the points are a sunk cost. We paid the MF back in December or January and are now just using the alternate currency of points. By contrast a cash hotel stay requires an *additional *outlay of funds. So as long as we don't have more travel/vacation plans than we can fund with points, I would rather use already-paid-for points than incremental cash - even if it is to a hotel-like property. 



amycurl said:


> Honestly---even the addition of just a mini-kitchen would make this more attractive/reasonable to me. I just don't see the point--to owners, that is.
> 
> The reason we fell in love with timeshares was having more space and not having to eat out every meal when we traveled, and that was as true pre-kids as it is post-kids.



The problem with many of these urban locations is MVW must renovate an existing hotel facility rather than being able to build new. Adding even minimal kitchen facilities can often dramatically increase the renovation cost, so I'm sure that factors into the cost/benefit equation. 

Marriott did an extensive research survey of owners and potential owners a couple of years ago, asking what amenities were important in urban city locations. We participated in the study and I recall a lot of TUGgers received the same survey. Given that many of these new locations do not have kitchen facilities, I suspect the survey results may have told Marriott that - at least amongst the target market for these new locations - kitchen facilities were not a key driver for urban locations and not worth the cost...and given how my wife generally feels about cooking on vacation (or at home for that matter!), it doesn't surprise me that kitchens may not be as important an amenity to many owners and potential owners. I would rather have free parking at these urban locations and use those savings (often $30- $50/day in urban locales) to cover the extra meal expense.


----------



## Cruiser Too (Apr 2, 2016)

*I haven't seen it mentioned but:*

The former resort manager at Ko'Olina is the head honcho here.
He goes by his initials: "BQ".
He did a fantastic job at our home resort Ko'Olina.

Hi Bill Q !!!!


----------



## suzannesimon (Apr 2, 2016)

Does anyone but me believe that the urban hotel conversion is the cheapest and fastest way to add rooms to the Trust so that the pure points owners have some choices? I hear a lot of grumbling from Trust point owners that  they can't get prime weeks in the pre-Destination Club resorts when it was sold to them that they could go to any of the MVC resorts.  Personally, I would use Reward points to stay at Springhill Suites or  Residence Inn in urban locations - free breakfast and a light or full kitchen.  I'll keep my weeks to use at real resorts


----------



## Luckybee (Apr 3, 2016)

mjm1 said:


> I just sent a pm to you as we owned at Welk until just recently. Have a great trip.
> 
> Mike



Mike 

Thanks ... I got Doug's pm but didn't get yours...did u send to someone else by chance ?


----------



## jlr10 (Apr 3, 2016)

What I find disturbing is the description of the resort as it is misleading.  This is not in the Gaslamp area,  as it implies. You can get to the Gaslamp area from here but the walk to the Gaslamp is not one I would take at night, as you would have to go through some dicey areas to get there.  The pictures of San Diego are beautiful stock pictures of San Diego, but not ones taken at the resort but down by the Gaslamp and the water area. If you want to stay year the Gaslamp are a better choice would the Courtyard or Residence Inn.  

If you want to be near Balboa Park and the Zoo this would be a good location for distance to these attractions, but this location is not a family resort location. Notice that all the pictures are of the room, which as noted does not reflect a mini kitchen.


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 3, 2016)

suzannesimon said:


> Does anyone but me believe that the urban hotel conversion is the cheapest and fastest way to add rooms to the Trust so that the pure points owners have some choices? I hear a lot of grumbling from Trust point owners that  they can't get prime weeks in the pre-Destination Club resorts when it was sold to them that they could go to any of the MVC resorts.  Personally, I would use Reward points to stay at Springhill Suites or  Residence Inn in urban locations - free breakfast and a light or full kitchen.  I'll keep my weeks to use at real resorts



It does seem to be the quick and easy way. Marriott really has to hope that legacy owners are willing to convert their weeks to points and use them at these new urban properties in order to alleviate the strain on demand at legacy resort that are weak in the trust. If comments here about the point allocations for these new properties is an indication, it doesn't seem that many people are willing to do that. If that is the case, the strain on demand for the legacy resorts that are short in the trust will only go up because Marriott will soon have millions of more points on the market being sold out of these properties.

One good thing is that they have indicated they don't plan to add any inventory to the trust from NYC in the very near future, so this will help on the supply side without increasing demand for legacy resorts. Though this is only temporary.


----------



## GetawaysRus (Apr 3, 2016)

Doug.Kaya said:


> My issue is *not* about urban or resort-area timeshares.
> I like them both.
> My preference is having a full kitchen, dishwashers, laundry machines... the whole nine yards.



Yup.  That's what distinguishes timeshares from hotels.  

With a kitchen, we can wake up and get going at our own pace in the morning.  If my wife is watching her waistline, we can eat in and eat light in the evening if we wish.  (Going out to eat in restaurants every day generally means losing control of our calories, salt, and the amount of fat in our diet.)  

And the in-room laundry is a big deal for us.  It allows us to pack lighter for our trips if we wish, and it's nice returning home without a big pile of laundry to do.

I agree that this new San Diego location looks just like a hotel.  The 425 sq. ft. "suites" are small compared to a typical timeshare 1BR.  Looks like it doesn't even offer a free breakfast (like any self-respecting Holiday Inn Express would).

I'm unimpressed, and I'm not chomping on the bit to exchange here.


----------



## amycurl (Apr 3, 2016)

suzannesimon said:


> Does anyone but me believe that the urban hotel conversion is the cheapest and fastest way to add rooms to the Trust so that the pure points owners have some choices? I hear a lot of grumbling from Trust point owners that  they can't get prime weeks in the pre-Destination Club resorts when it was sold to them that they could go to any of the MVC resorts.  Personally, I would use Reward points to stay at Springhill Suites or  Residence Inn in urban locations - free breakfast and a light or full kitchen.  I'll keep my weeks to use at real resorts



Ding, ding, ding! I believe we have a winner. 

It would be nice if the Marriott person monitoring this thread would weigh in on Jim's response about the survey findings. Perhaps even mini-kitchens weren't that important, but it just seems like they then lose their market differentiation. 

I agree about the free parking--but that's a pure profit center so I wouldn't hold my breath.



> If that is the case, the strain on demand for the legacy resorts that are short in the trust will only go up because Marriott will soon have millions of more points on the market being sold out of these properties.



Do you think this strain/demand will eventually force MVW to develop more "resort" (and capital-intensive) properties in the nearer future? Perhaps where there is more demand and less DC presence--thinking Carolina coast, for example. While "capital light" is definitely more attractive to them and makes financial sense on many levels, this point--which I hadn't really thought much about--may force their hands, at least a little. Interesting, as GregT would say....


----------



## Luanne (Apr 3, 2016)

GetawaysRus said:


> And the in-room laundry is a big deal for us.  It allows us to pack lighter for our trips if we wish, and it's nice returning home without a big pile of laundry to do.



We love having laundry in the room, but I haven't found any timeshares in San Diego that have in room laundry.


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 3, 2016)

amycurl said:


> Do you think this strain/demand will eventually force MVW to develop more "resort" (and capital-intensive) properties in the nearer future? Perhaps where there is more demand and less DC presence--thinking Carolina coast, for example. While "capital light" is definitely more attractive to them and makes financial sense on many levels, this point--which I hadn't really thought much about--may force their hands, at least a little. Interesting, as GregT would say....



I think at some point they will either have to start building new resorts or finish out the many that they have that are incomplete. Carolina coast is probably the one location with the biggest demand strain. All of the Hilton Head Island and the Myrtle Beach properties are short in the trust but they probably have some of the highest DC demand to go trade in to them.


----------



## Cruiser Too (Apr 3, 2016)

Luanne said:


> We love having laundry in the room, but I haven't found any timeshares in San Diego that have in room laundry.



Hi Luanne !

Altho, not in the San Diego proper, the _Welk Resorts_ in _Escondito _are real timeshares with everything you'd want/expect from a timeshare.

Doug


----------



## Cruiser Too (Apr 3, 2016)

dioxide45 said:


> I think at some point they will either have to start building new resorts or finish out the many that they have that are incomplete.



Another location with very high demand is Ko'Olina.
They've talked about adding a 4th building
but so far it's just saber-rattling and additional propaganda  
for the sales staff to tout.


----------



## Luanne (Apr 3, 2016)

Doug.Kaya said:


> Hi Luanne !
> 
> Altho, not in the San Diego proper, the _Welk Resorts_ in _Escondito _are real timeshares with everything you'd want/expect from a timeshare.
> 
> Doug



We own at San Diego Country Estates, not far from Welk, and they also have washer/dryer in unit.  I was speaking of San Diego the city.


----------



## Cruiser Too (Apr 4, 2016)

Luanne said:


> We own at San Diego Country Estates, not far from Welk, and they also have washer/dryer in unit.  I was speaking of San Diego the city.



I realize Welk is not in San Diego, that's why I started with 
"_Altho, not in the San Diego proper..._".

For us a 40-minute drive to SD isn't an issue... especially on vacation. 

But I'm pleased to know San Diego Country Estates has washer/dryer in the unit.
Are washer/dryer something "new" ?
Awhile back I couldn't decide whether to trade into Welk or SD Country Estates so I called both.
The person who answered the call told me they did *not* have washer/dryers so we selected Welk. 

Doug


----------



## Luanne (Apr 4, 2016)

Doug.Kaya said:


> I realize Welk is not in San Diego, that's why I started with
> "_Altho, not in the San Diego proper..._".
> 
> For us a 40-minute drive to SD isn't an issue... especially on vacation.
> ...



Hmmm, good question.  We bought at SDCE back in the 1970's.  We would go down for the weekends to play golf (green fees were included if you were an owner).  Since we were there for such a short time laundry was never as issue, so I don't remember if washer/dryers were in the units at the time.  Current reviews do mention washer/dryer in the units.

Since I moved from southern California I've only stayed at SDCE once.  My dh and I spent quite a bit of time in San Diego on that trip and decided the drive was too much of a pain.  So now when we visit San Diego we stay in timeshares in San Diego itself.


----------



## davidvel (Apr 4, 2016)

As others have noted, this is NOT the Gaslamp (though not _too_ far away) and not a particularly attractive option vs. other Marriott brands located there. 

A summer week in "2-Room Connecting Suite" is 4500 points. A summer week in Ko Olina in a 2BR , with full kitchen, washer/dryer is 4575 points. A very big dilution of points IMO.


----------



## Steve A (Apr 4, 2016)

Not sure if the residents and the local government would approve anymore timeshares in HHI although there is a new one going by  Coligny.


----------



## SueDonJ (Apr 4, 2016)

Steve A said:


> Not sure if the residents and the local government would approve anymore timeshares in HHI although there is a new one going by  Coligny.



That one is a re-development on a site that had an existing hotel/resort.  If any future timeshares are allowed on HHI I hope that they're similar projects and not new structures on undeveloped parcels.  The island doesn't have too many of those left especially adjacent to the ocean, and one of its major charms is that walking and biking through the protected/public parcels will take you out to the ocean at various points.


----------



## amycurl (Apr 4, 2016)

dioxide45 said:


> I think at some point they will either have to start building new resorts or finish out the many that they have that are incomplete. Carolina coast is probably the one location with the biggest demand strain. All of the Hilton Head Island and the Myrtle Beach properties are short in the trust but they probably have some of the highest DC demand to go trade in to them.



Glad to know that others see this in the future as well. Yes, lots of demand, and not much incentive for summer week owners to give up their weeks to the DC.



> That one is a re-development on a site that had an existing hotel/resort. If any future timeshares are allowed on HHI I hope that they're similar projects and not new structures on undeveloped parcels. The island doesn't have too many of those left especially adjacent to the ocean, and one of its major charms is that walking and biking through the protected/public parcels will take you out to the ocean at various points.



Are you referring to the new HGVC that is being built? And I think the City Council is now requiring a certain % of land to remain undeveloped or donated to the city with each project. But there are *a lot* of properties that would be prime for redevelopment, IMHO. And there is also quite a bit of land mid and north island that might be a possibility (think SurfWatch location.) I can also see them developing on the bay side of the island if they can't get oceanfront and shuttling people to other resorts on the ocean, or developing an "ocean club" for the non-ocean MVW resorts (like what DVC did.)

As the economy rebounds, it will be interesting to see how development moves forward.


----------



## Rene McDaniel (Apr 5, 2016)

amycurl said:


> Glad to know that others see this in the future as well. Yes, lots of demand, and not much incentive for summer week owners to give up their weeks to the DC.



We were able to get a summer exchange into Hilton Head through Interval. It was at Marriott's Harbour Point at Shelter Cove and we had a fabulous direct waterfront view. Later in the week I thanked the resort manager and asked him how we snagged the best view in the resort, as we were exchanging in with our Marriott Palm Desert week.  Wouldn't the owners get the best views?  He told us that owners do get the best views, but this was an older Marriott resort and not many owners actually use their weeks anymore. Lots of weeks get deposited to I.I. for exchanges, but I think he said MOST get traded in for Marriott Rewards Points.  

At that time, most owners had not joined the Destinations Club because the points allocation for depositing the older Marriott's was rather dismal.  My 2-bedroom platinum week at ShadowRidge would be worth about 4,000 DC points, while the 2-bedroom summer week at Hilton Head's Marriott Harbour Point is only 1,900 DC points. 

Either way, Marriott should be able to gain access to the older Hilton Head Vacation Club inventory either through internal exchange swaps with Interval (example: trading a trust-owned Ko'Olina week for XXX in Interval), or through their access to any Vacation Club weeks traded for Marriott Rewards Points.  Tuggers may say that MRP points are poor value, but apparently LOTS of owners exchange for them anyways.  

So, it might be harder to get into Grand Ocean or Barony, but I think getting into the older Hilton Head Marriott's is not so hard if you are using a Marriott deposit and start an ongoing search in II. 

--- Rene


----------



## davidvel (Apr 5, 2016)

Rene McDaniel said:


> Tuggers may say that MRP points are poor value, but apparently LOTS of owners exchange for them anyways.


Oh, but they are so _flexible!_


----------



## mjm1 (Apr 6, 2016)

We were excited to hear Marriott was opening a property in San Diego proper, but when we stopped by last year we learned that the Declan has paid parking. 

I just called MVC and confirmed that this is still the case. Self parking is $30 and valet parking is $35 per day. These are the same rates that Declan had, which I understand as the parking structure is owned by someone else.

It is unfortunate, but not totally unexpected, since most if not all urban locations probably have paid parking. That will likely further impact people's decision to visit here. I know my DW was very turned off by that.

Mike


----------



## Luanne (Apr 6, 2016)

mjm1 said:


> We were excited to hear Marriott was opening a property in San Diego proper, but when we stopped by last year we learned that the Declan has paid parking.
> 
> I just called MVC and confirmed that this is still the case. Self parking is $30 and valet parking is $35 per day. These are the same rates that Declan had, which I understand as the parking structure is owned by someone else.
> 
> ...



Unfortunately most, if not all, cities have paid parking.  We paid $20/day (if I remember correctly) at Balboa Park.


----------



## NYFLTRAVELER (Apr 28, 2016)

Interestingly, if you go to the Delcan Suites website, the property remains branded as such and you can continue to book rooms directly through Delcan.


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 28, 2016)

NYFLTRAVELER said:


> Interestingly, if you go to the Delcan Suites website, the property remains branded as such and you can continue to book rooms directly through Delcan.



Perhaps Marriott is still selling the un-renovated rooms as Delcan and the renovated ones as MVCI? I wonder if they are still under some type of contract?


----------



## Cruiser Too (Apr 29, 2016)

_Living-Social_ has a one-nighter for $95

https://www.livingsocial.com/escape...est_escapes&utm_medium=email&utm_source=blast


----------

